# Anyone else have no friends or partner?



## mal889 (Oct 20, 2016)

No friends and I have never even been on a date. I am actually blown away that people here have so many friends and relationships. I haven't even had what could be called a close acquaintance in over 10 years. I set up an okcupid account and started looking around, it was hilarious. Everyone is so much better than me. 15 year olds are more accomplished in their lives than I am so who would want a loser 26 year old like me. I cannot even connect to people, I'm beyond social anxiety apparently. At this point in time I've given up, I'm just deformed. Online nobody can relate, my therapists have been baffled how to handle such a loser as me, and my parents lie whenever anyone asks about me. The fact that someone can have absolutely zero friends or even acquaintances is so baffling that therapists have assumed even months later that I must be hiding them somewhere, nobody can be that bad. I cannot wait to die, I'm praying that it happens this year. Sorry this is a downer post.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Things can change, don't give up hope. Hell I never thought I would have friends even online but now I do. I used think like you then sh*t changed. So just hang in there.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Curious why you're posting in 30+ if you're only 26. I wouldn't be in such a hurry to join our club. 

Anyways, like all mental illness, SAS has a sliding scale of how much it affects a person and how that person is able to deal with it (not saying, of course, that any side of the scale is better or worse). I would be of the hermit/vampire grouping in which the only time I see people besides family is in the dead of the night while working the graveyard shift. I've been a failure since birth, when I came into the world with negative traits I could not overcome and still have yet to overcome 33 years into life. I've never had friends, definitely never a relationship, and am used to being treated as if I had a contagious disease. The only good thing about continuing through is that acceptance of myself and other's perspective of me is much easier.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Yes, me.
And I'm not even trying either, so I probably never will.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I just turned 40. I have an online friend but haven't had any IRL since the Nineties.

Job, relationship, sex, independence? I've never had any of those.

Therapists gave up on me years ago.


----------



## Glycerin (Jun 26, 2016)

mal889 said:


> Online nobody can relate


Not true.

I've given up too. No human has ever loved me. I'm friendless since kindergarten. Nothing will change about that, ever.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*This is a planet of apes*

hello? ciao? danke? bon? au suis

smile

kiss
wink

knowledge, understanding, experience... not accepted

humans are meat. don't want to eat 'em
they bark and meeooww. 
vocabulary too limited to hear my particular articulartity

up close
work toogether
no thanks


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Nothing you tell a therapist should 'baffle' them. Unless its something of a homicidal extreme that you've done or fantasize frequently about. 

But a good therapist is rare as hens teeth. When it comes to addressing you as a male with male issues (presumably), you could look for a male as your next therapist. No gender can empathize with the other no matter the effort imo. 

Another opinion I can give you is not be so stuck on yourself. Not everything is about you, even when it is try not to give so much power to it. Each of us as human beings are unique. There is literally nobody else like you past, present, or future. No matter how hard you try. Maybe that will ease some certain pressure to find any commonalities with others. 

You also need to draw a line with what kind of treatment you're willing to accept from others. I can see this is tough to do if you're not an aggressive person, but give that some thought. There is no reason for anybody to stroke their ego's at your expense. 

With all this, on a personal note. I never had a romantic partner in ten years by choice because prospects do present themselves often. Friendships are tougher because most people navigate friendships by means of 'clique' more often than character content. Seems that way anyway.. or maybe I really just suck.. 
Another part of this is refusing any contact with my parents and siblings. All basket cases, can't stand their **** (the condensed version anyhow).


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

I never have friends and have been single for well over a decade.


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

Haven't had a friend irl for about seven years and single my whole life. i've been on dates, but I'm relegated to a beta orbiter after about 0.1 to 15 minutes usually.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

tehuti88 said:


> I just turned 40.


Happy birthday 



tehuti88 said:


> I have an online friend but haven't had any IRL since the Nineties.


^ Ditto. Exactly.

I haven't socialized at all with anyone outside family or therapy in seven years. And for actual friendship, it's been 20+ years. This isn't a regret -- it's not bothersome to me. It just happened, and I accept it. I would like to 'fix it' for the future, though.



mal889 said:


> Online nobody can relate


People in this state are in a minority, for sure, but we are out there. Where, exactly, I don't know -- where does the 30+ 'really f***ed up' crowd hang out online? There doesn't seem to be many of us on the forum here, and I don't see them anywhere else, so it's like... what are they doing, and where are they?


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

twitchy666 said:


> hello? ciao? danke? bon? au suis
> 
> smile
> 
> ...


1968 POTA still the best shock ending of movie film history!


----------



## Deadguy (Aug 19, 2011)

mal889 said:


> No friends and I have never even been on a date. I am actually blown away that people here have so many friends and relationships. I haven't even had what could be called a close acquaintance in over 10 years. I set up an okcupid account and started looking around, it was hilarious. Everyone is so much better than me. 15 year olds are more accomplished in their lives than I am so who would want a loser 26 year old like me. I cannot even connect to people, I'm beyond social anxiety apparently. At this point in time I've given up, I'm just deformed. Online nobody can relate, my therapists have been baffled how to handle such a loser as me, and my parents lie whenever anyone asks about me. The fact that someone can have absolutely zero friends or even acquaintances is so baffling that therapists have assumed even months later that I must be hiding them somewhere, nobody can be that bad. I cannot wait to die, I'm praying that it happens this year. Sorry this is a downer post.


26 is fairly young to give up. It sounds to be like you'd be better off getting your life together than going on sites like okcupid. It may be true that you are "behind" in certain areas compared to your peers but you really shouldn't compare your life to others. It's really just comparing apples to oranges. They haven't lived your life and experienced what you have experienced.

It is great that you are going to therapy. Have you tried CBT, medication, etc.? Can you tell us a little more about your life situation? Are you a student? Do you have a job? Do you live with your parents?


----------



## Mr A (Oct 7, 2015)

mal889 said:


> I cannot even connect to people, I'm beyond social anxiety apparently


You might want to look into something called "Avoidant personality disorder"; it's basically a severe version of social phobia, but it's more about the interpersonal fears (friends, relationships) than social fears. "Welcome to the club" I'd say.

I'm 19 currently and I only have 2 close friends, and I'm severely phobic of close relationships and have never been asked out by someone else, not like I'd go anyway, I'm too afraid of that stuff. I can definitely see where you're coming from, I know how it feels to be unimportant and inadequate, _I relate_.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avoidant_personality_disorder

I know what you mean about 15 year olds accomplishing more than you, I feel the same way, but hey, don't compare your failures to the success of others, you are your own person; as cheesy as that sounds.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i can't force anything w/ people and feel good at the same time. things have to happen naturally. most of the friendships i've ever had in my life have happened "naturally." just circumstances would bring us together and help us bond so we naturally became friends. i prefer this way....it feels better. it saves me A LOT of energy, too. 

i don't really have friends now, though, lol. i talk to people at my job and i guess that sustains me enough right now.

as far as relationships....no. i guess i have to be around men for a relationship to happen, but i'm stumped there so i don't even bother anymore. forcing myself to think of ways to meet men that i think i'd be compatible w/ is too draining. 

:stu

i should probably be working more on myself anyway. i've still got a lot of problems that need to be fixed.


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

nopersonoperating said:


> i can't force anything w/ people and feel good at the same time. things have to happen naturally. most of the friendships i've ever had in my life have happened "naturally." just circumstances would bring us together and help us bond so we naturally became friends. i prefer this way....it feels better. it saves me A LOT of energy, too.
> 
> i don't really have friends now, though, lol. i talk to people at my job and i guess that sustains me enough right now.
> 
> ...


What about church? There could be a compatible man waiting there for you? I noticed you were a Christian. I read peoples posts.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

ironjellyfish said:


> What about church? There could be a compatible man waiting there for you? I noticed you were a Christian. I read peoples posts.


i can't get motivated to go to church and the times i've gone in my life (only a handful) there have just been people that haven't been near my age (mostly middle aged and elderly were there). from what i've heard from a family member, it doesn't sound like much has changed. i just can't seem to find going to church appealing.

i am honestly still hesitant to label myself as a Christian, too, tbh. i'd feel like a fraud if i did at this point. i'm just trying to learn more about God and trying to go more towards His way. i've seen the other way is horrible...i feel i really have no choice. i'd be dead if i didn't start turning to God and trying to become more religious.

anyway, long story short, i'm having problems leaving the house and still can't get myself to care about going to church or even considering the possibility of meeting anyone there. i don't feel hopeful at all. to meet anyone i'd be compatible w/ there is inconceivable.


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

nopersonoperating said:


> i can't get motivated to go to church and the times i've gone in my life (only a handful) there have just been people that haven't been near my age (mostly middle aged and elderly were there). from what i've heard from a family member, it doesn't sound like much has changed. i just can't seem to find going to church appealing.
> 
> i am honestly still hesitant to label myself as a Christian, too, tbh. i'd feel like a fraud if i did at this point. i'm just trying to learn more about God and trying to go more towards His way. i've seen the other way is horrible...i feel i really have no choice. i'd be dead if i didn't start turning to God and trying to become more religious.
> 
> anyway, long story short, i'm having problems leaving the house and still can't get myself to care about going to church or even considering the possibility of meeting anyone there. i don't feel hopeful at all. to meet anyone i'd be compatible w/ there is inconceivable.


Okay, I understand. Yeah, it's a struggle alright, I totally get it. Me, I resonate with the Buddhist path but there's no way I'd label myself as one. I'm not good enough in my own eyes. Even though I never kill a bug intentionally.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

ironjellyfish said:


> Okay, I understand. Yeah, it's a struggle alright, I totally get it. Me, I resonate with the Buddhist path but there's no way I'd label myself as one. I'm not good enough in my own eyes. Even though I never kill a bug intentionally.


yeah....i have mixed beliefs on some things and have had trouble resolving stuff. a part of me still hates the thought of being religious, too. if i'm going to be religious, then i would have to go all in. i can't feel lukewarm and feel comfortable labeling myself a Christian. i wouldn't feel comfortable going to church feeling lukewarm, either.


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

nopersonoperating said:


> yeah....i have mixed beliefs on some things and have had trouble resolving stuff. a part of me still hates the thought of being religious, too. if i'm going to be religious, then i would have to go all in. i can't feel lukewarm and feel comfortable labeling myself a Christian. i wouldn't feel comfortable going to church feeling lukewarm, either.


Yeah, fair enough. I'm the same in a sense, because if I was going to be a true devotee of Buddha then, in my mind, I should renounce the world and join the monastery in the forest, but that's not going to happen. I doubt I'd last very long for one thing [no internet :lol]

Still, we don't need to label ourselves as anything to be able to hold certain principles as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## ironjellyfish (Oct 6, 2016)

@mel889

There are disorders, _personality disorders_, that aren't mysteries at all, that can explain quite easily your situation. How a therapist can be baffled is beyond me, they'd only need to read a couple of textbooks. It wasn't a massage therapist was it?

Don't give up though mel88. Just don't.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

No partner. I have like two friends that still reach out to me on very rare basis. Mostly if they need something from me. Like planning to hang out in some place far and no one wants to drive. Or they want to play poker and need a place to do it. I think I am one of the few among them who lives alone. Or if I owe them money and they will ask me to eat with them and ask me to pay the bill to pay them back. Every time they invite me out, I always find out there is always a hidden reason they do lol. But fair enough. I just accept it and make the most out of it. I use to have much more friends when I was in school and college. But majority of them I lost touch with since.



nopersonoperating said:


> i can't force anything w/ people and feel good at the same time. things have to happen naturally. most of the friendships i've ever had in my life have happened "naturally." just circumstances would bring us together and help us bond so we naturally became friends. i prefer this way....it feels better. it saves me A LOT of energy, too.


Lol yep. This is lifelong struggle for me to balance: trying hard to make friends and being myself to let friends come to me or not naturally. So far neither as work out for me much. Eventually I figure if both yield the same results, I might as well not put in the effort and energy and went with the latter lol.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

I met my best friend on this forum, and we've only lasted as long as we have because she's just as ****ed up as I am. IRL, I can't connect to people. I can't relate to them. I always hesitate between admitting I'm SA and feeling their pity, or hiding it and knowing they see me as inferior.

No job, no relationships, no prospects even. I've pretty much given up too, although I'm sure I'll be forced into some semblance of normality eventually. And then probably have a breakdown because of it.


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

You're here posting, it's more than I've been able to do at some point. You have a therapist to talk to and family. I literally kicked out everyone out of my life... so I could overcome the deformed mold they forced me into out of cruelty... and better myself without their nasty influence.

I tried joining a geek club doing board games... but I can't hide my darkness at all times. I lasted a year though... but it devastated me how they cut me out...

Posting here is a big step for me... 

I don't have anyone offline... no friends, no family, no lover... but I avoid so much abuse... I wish I could get rid of neighbors too so I can sleep when I need...

Find other deformed people like you who think like you, and accept each other? Hard when we can't accept ourselves, so I'm working on bettering myself for my own amusement.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Pogowiff said:


> Lol yep. This is lifelong struggle for me to balance: trying hard to make friends and being myself to let friends come to me or not naturally. So far neither as work out for me much. Eventually I figure if both yield the same results, I might as well not put in the effort and energy and went with the latter lol.


yeah....i'm not in the mood to go put too much of my energy into starting any new friendships or whatever right now anyway. i've really gotten afraid of putting so much of my energy into things w/ people only for it to result in a very negative outcome.

when i see new people all i can think is: "negative outcome.......negative outcome......negative outcome."

i'm tired of them.....


----------



## duvalsi (Oct 19, 2016)

I do have 2 friends, one in real life and one online. My best friend is technically my second cousin and we've been close like brothers since we were young (we both ended up being gay which made us closer I suppose). The only problem is that he lives almost a thousand miles away so we only see each other once or twice a year. He's very outgoing so thanks to him I've been able to experience going out more than I ever would have in my life on my own by hanging out with his friends, going to the clubs in our 20s, or by just hanging out listening to music or TV while having some drinks. 

My other friend I met online on a gay dating app and lives in Mexico. We've been chatting almost everyday for around 4 years and I'm glad that he's in my life. It's like we've known each other forever and it just happened by one of us saying hi. There are definitely weird aspects to our friendship due to the (IMO) toxic relationship he has with his boyfriend but either way it's better than nothing. 

Locally I have no real friends (just some current and ex work friends but no one I would hang out with). I hated growing up here, got super depressed in high school (which never went away) and hated that the friends I had in middle school vanished due to forced bussing in this ****ty school district. 

I've had very few partners with all relationships only lasting a few months which makes me feel like an alien as everyone else I know has never had a problem dating. I like the idea of dating and being in a relationship but everything that goes along with it scares me, especially if they have tons of friends and or a huge family. My last one ended because he couldn't accept that I wasn't out to my parents yet. 

I don't think I could've handled the relationship if we had stayed together as he had tons of friends and around the last times we got together he was planning to have a dinner party and I don't know how many excuses I could've come up with for all his theoretical reunions. I do miss just laying with him (or anyone) especially on that ****ing bed he had, it's one of the most comfortable ones I've slept on and I can't even ask him the brand and name.

I probably would do better with someone as socially anxious and as introverted as me but trying to find that in such a small gay dating pool seems impossible.


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

OP I am 6 years older than you and I haven't had a friend since high school and I've never had the guts to talk to anyone I've found attractive. So I think I can relate


----------



## MusicDays8 (Apr 25, 2016)

I haven't had any friends in years. When I was in high school, I had a few friends but now I have nobody. I have a boyfriend but he doesn't friend either. It amazes me that people can have so many friends and they seem like they can connect with people. I have a really hard time connecting to people and I never kow what to say when I talk to people.


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

Online, I lose friends by changing my persona unnoticed when I become too popular. In a game they can only recognize me by watching myself playing and analyzing patterns, which is kind of creepy. My forum/reddit accounts are not really long-living too. Having 300+ posts on this forum is a kind of prowess for me.
In real life, I am losing them by revealing my power level (then they start to hate and ignore me) or by neglecting relationships (I can't keep this alive). At the moment I have only 1 friend.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

mal889 said:


> No friends and I have never even been on a date. I am actually blown away that people here have so many friends and relationships. I haven't even had what could be called a close acquaintance in over 10 years. I set up an okcupid account and started looking around, it was hilarious. Everyone is so much better than me. 15 year olds are more accomplished in their lives than I am so who would want a loser 26 year old like me. I cannot even connect to people, I'm beyond social anxiety apparently. At this point in time I've given up, I'm just deformed. Online nobody can relate, my therapists have been baffled how to handle such a loser as me, and my parents lie whenever anyone asks about me. The fact that someone can have absolutely zero friends or even acquaintances is so baffling that therapists have assumed even months later that I must be hiding them somewhere, nobody can be that bad. I cannot wait to die, I'm praying that it happens this year. Sorry this is a downer post.


No RL friends and no partner here. Kissless virgin to boot. The few "dates" I've attempted were all pretty much disasters. I think the last time I had an RL friend was about... 5 years ago. At least I think he qualified as a "friend;" it's so hard for me to tell. Then he got divorced from his wife, joined the military and I've hardly heard from him since. Saw him briefly when he got remarried. My only friends now are my parents (lol) and a couple I've only met online and play video games with.

My last therapist didn't get it either. He always just assumed that I had plenty of "acquaintances" to work with. It was like, um, no, actually I don't... I told him so all the time but he didn't seem to believe me. But then "normies" can't fathom not having any friends, let alone acquaintances. Even therapists, I think. It's totally beyond their experience.

I'd definitely say don't give up. You never know what tomorrow might bring. Even if it's more of the same, it's better than oblivion IMO. It's very likely that this life is all there is so don't throw it away! Enjoy what you can, even if those joys are few and far between.


----------



## adymock (Oct 21, 2016)

I'm 22 years old, a virgin with no friends and I've never had a girlfriend. Guess what, I'm in University. It's even harder when you're then one left out in the entire class, everyone else has made friends in their except for me. I feel very depressed on an almost constant basis.


----------



## sausage (Oct 30, 2016)

I've never told a doctor that I have no friends and am a virgin. Not only would it be painfully embarassing, but they would probably not believe me. This is such a messed up situation.


----------



## mechanical animal (Jan 7, 2016)

I broke up with my ex almost 3 years ago and I haven't really put much effort into getting another girlfriend since. Social anxiety can really get in the way of that, as you all know...

As for friends, I sometimes hang out with an old coworker from a previous job. In all honesty I don't even like the guy all that much. It's funny because he reminds me so much of myself. We have a lot of similar issues and I just don't want to be around any of it as it is bad enough dealing with those things in myself. But I figure it is good that I am seeing my reflection in other people, as it gives me insight into my own issues and the things that I have to work on about myself.


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

No friends for years. no gf or relationship. sort of just half waiting to die. I know what some of you mean when having to talk to a doctor or someone and pretend I have some sort of social life.


----------



## W00DBINE (Sep 13, 2016)

I have no friends or partner. But to be honest I could quite happily lock myself up in a room away from the rest of the world forever and be fine, the thing that bothers me the is knowing my family probably think I'm a loser and the fear people at work find out. 

I usually just act like I have a life, because stupidly I care too much what people think of me.


----------



## 69hell69 (Nov 8, 2016)

28
No friends
No partner
Never had a girlfriend
Never kissed
Last asked out in high school but too scared
Sit alone in house everyday
Walk alone in empty park in freezing cold
Have dinner with parents every night
No text in 6 months
No longer enjoy going places alone
No longer feel genuine happiness


----------



## HopingforMiracle (Jan 30, 2016)

no friends , no partner no job . am the definition of loser


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Just got a phone call from an ex-coworker which made me think about what I've said of not having friends. I worked at this place for 13 years and formed friendships which I didn't acknowledge. I just thought of these people as coworkers and sometimes we'd get a small group to go out to eat after work or maybe see a movie on a weekend and one time we formed a reading club for a short while. We kind of had a friendship which I never appreciated. I did not make the effort to stay in touch with them and turned down several invites later on. It's not that I don't have friends it's that I don't allow myself to believe it. So this coworkers phone call was her way of being a friend. She knows I've been going through a rough time and has called several times to see how I was doing. Maybe we're not real close friends but at least friends. :smile2:


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

I haven't had any friends in at least ten years. No real acquaintances either. I, too, am surprised when I hear people on this forum talking about friends and going out and doing interesting things. I guess the SA gets us all differently. I do have a husband. I met him when I was 18, thirty years ago. I had a few friends back then and we met through them. I'm glad I'm not single now or I'd never be able to find someone.


----------



## NotTheBus (Nov 16, 2016)

mal889 said:


> No friends and I have never even been on a date. I am actually blown away that people here have so many friends and relationships. I haven't even had what could be called a close acquaintance in over 10 years. I set up an okcupid account and started looking around, it was hilarious. Everyone is so much better than me. 15 year olds are more accomplished in their lives than I am so who would want a loser 26 year old like me. I  cannot even connect to people, I'm beyond social anxiety apparently. At this point in time I've given up, I'm just deformed. Online nobody can relate, my therapists have been baffled how to handle such a loser as me, and my parents lie whenever anyone asks about me. The fact that someone can have absolutely zero friends or even acquaintances is so baffling that therapists have assumed even months later that I must be hiding them somewhere, nobody can be that bad. I cannot wait to die, I'm praying that it happens this year. Sorry this is a downer post.


meh
i can be your friend. even though im 18, we can be pals.. even better if youre a male


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

I want to have more friends, but friends on my own terms. I want a diverse, multicultural set of friends.
I want to have my own apartment.


I want to have a dating life for once.


----------



## teopap (May 12, 2013)

25 years old although seen the post and wanted to reply.

- No friends - no acquintances. 
(Had only friends when I was in high school. I am schizoid though and my brain doesn't get any pleasure from social interactions.
Only one online friend living at the other side of my country and probably never meet irl due to distance.)

- Kissless virgin - Attempted 1-2 dates but failed due to benzo dosage higher than I could tolerate, to combat panic attacks and nodding very badly.
- Rarely leave the house. Going for walks on my own when I do.
- Living with parents
- Struggling with melanholic depression
- Me and my family we're poor, no potentials in this life for anything.
- Waiting for the day of sudden cardiac arrest to leave this hell-planet. I can't think of myself getting old and staying alone with no one to take care of me. Probably I'll end it myself before I get too old.
I feel like a prisoner in prison for life. You won't be able to get out, and you will stay locked forever with your thoughts to torture you every second, every day.


----------



## Nozz (Oct 6, 2015)

Yeah, I'm much the same. No friends or partners. I had some when I was younger(early 20s), but the past 15 years or so have lived alone mostly, never really had any friends or a partner in that time. Sometimes it feels like that was all in my mind.

I get 'motivated' every couple of months to reach out and meet new people online, but they generally fizzle out pretty quickly. I never know what to say, and what I do say is likely pretty boring so I end up having to reach out constantly to keep any contact alive. I'm not really sure what is going to fix it at this point, or if it even can be, so I'm just trying to cope with what being alone is going to be like long term.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

At the moment. No. The girl I was talking to and made me feel wanted something serious in the future got tired of waiting for me. I can't blame her. I'm tired to. I'm sick physically besides mentally. I would gladly live with sa forever and not even complain much about it if I could just have my physical health back. 

I used to have friends and acquaintances before my health problems. Now I don't talk to anyone, don't do anything and besides the gym or playing basketball occasionally I don't do anything. Only person I text or talk to is one of my nephews and he lives 500 miles away. 
It's just me and my daughters. They keep me company and give me something to do I guess. 
I have no social life. I miss having someone . Even just A fwb but I know that's not possible right now.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm 23 and i have had no friends for 2 years, and was already pretty bad as high school was ending. I'm just wondering now if its going to get worse or if things can change. 

a lot of what you said i can relate to, why did i come here just to suffer i sometimes wish i just never existed in the first place


----------



## Riff Raff (Nov 25, 2016)

I myself just moved to a new area... so I had to leave my friends behind that I had before and start fresh. 
I have been here like 5 weeks and have made one friend in the new area..

I still keep in contact with a few of my friends in other areas that I used to live in > but its not the same now that there is distance between us. 

I have not had a girlfriend in over a year.... and for many years I did not have a girlfriend at all. 

Well recently I met a lady in my new area and I think she likes me.... so next time I see her I will ask her out on a date! I hope she says YES because I have been lonely and I am tired of it. 

I hope you are able to make friends and find a significant other!


----------



## futuremaster (Nov 27, 2016)

teopap said:


> 25 years old although seen the post and wanted to reply.
> 
> - No friends - no acquintances.
> (Had only friends when I was in high school. I am schizoid though and my brain doesn't get any pleasure from social interactions.
> ...


That's how I feel. I can't even get benzos so I took diclazepam. Then I got scared and threw the rest away. Now I just suffer with uncontrolable shaking in social situations.

I would be happy to have great girlfriend or a friend but I seem to be drifting further apart from society with every passing day ~~~~


----------



## Annamoly (Sep 17, 2016)

I have no friends IRL and definitely no romantic relationships.
It's always fun having to avoid conversations about the above at work so people don't think you're a freak.


----------



## fishaholic (Feb 5, 2013)

51 year old female. No friends IRL or online... Zero. Unemployed. Struggle with severe SAS and depression. Just dumped by partner very suddenly with no warning.


----------



## MadnessVertigo (Sep 26, 2016)

Yes basically no one and no hope of that changing. It's hard to understand that while isolation is used literally as a torture technique, no one thinks suicide is a rational choice for me.


----------



## Gold Skies (Nov 22, 2016)

I have a partner but no friends. He is the only person in 20+ years that I've been able to connect with at all. No one IRL finds it even remotely possible to relate to me. People find my personality very off-putting and they think my interests are bizarre. Very occasionally people reach out to me on Facebook but no one wants to take chances with an actual real-time friendship with me.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

I've never had a partner, and I currently have no friends. I used to have friends, but people (and me) moved and we drifted apart. I'm optimistic I can eventually get friends again, though, I just need to work on it.


----------



## Peaceislove (Nov 3, 2015)

mal889 said:


> No friends and I have never even been on a date. I am actually blown away that people here have so many friends and relationships. I haven't even had what could be called a close acquaintance in over 10 years. I set up an okcupid account and started looking around, it was hilarious. Everyone is so much better than me. 15 year olds are more accomplished in their lives than I am so who would want a loser 26 year old like me. I cannot even connect to people, I'm beyond social anxiety apparently. At this point in time I've given up, I'm just deformed. Online nobody can relate, my therapists have been baffled how to handle such a loser as me, and my parents lie whenever anyone asks about me. The fact that someone can have absolutely zero friends or even acquaintances is so baffling that therapists have assumed even months later that I must be hiding them somewhere, nobody can be that bad. I cannot wait to die, I'm praying that it happens this year. Sorry this is a downer post.


your not alone.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

I have a few friends but we don't hang out much anyways. And I'll probably be alone forever.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

I have my brother as a friend, but he has to like me or I will start doing Beatles karaoke in front of him.


----------

